# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα AEG Salomon AE 6070

## Κύρος*

Καλησπέρα σας!!
Μετά από 4 χρόνια η σκούπα άρχισε να κάνει πάρα πολύ φασαρία! Δεν ξέρω τι έχει φταίξει. Της άλλαξα τις προάλλες σακούλα και φίλτρο. Πήρα κάτι καινούριες σακούλες χάρτινες, ενώ έβαζα υφασμάτινες.
Στο μεταξύ στο πρώτο σκούπισμα μετά την αλλαγή σακούλας προσπάθησα να τραβήξω ένα χαρτί με τη σκούπα γιατί είχε πέσει πίσω από έπιπλο και δεν μπορούσα να το τραβήξω.
Μετά από αυτό άρχισε να ακούγεται πολύ δυνατά, μου έχει πάρει τα αυτιά! Τι λέτε να φταίει; Το φοβερό είναι ότι συνέπεσε η αλλαγή σακούλας με αυτό το ατύχημα με το χαρτί. Λέτε να την διέλυσα;

----------


## nyannaco

Μήπως έχει μείνει το χαρτί μέσα στο σωλήνα; 'Η στην είσοδο της σακούλας;
Βγάλε το σωλήνα από τη σκούπα, άνοιξέ τη και βγάλε και τη σακούλα. Βάλε τη σε λειτουργία. Αν ακούγεται φυσιολογικά, βάλε τη σακούλα και ξανά σε λειτουργία. Αν συνεχίσει να ακούγεται φυσιολογικά, βάλε και το σωλήνα. Σε κάποιο βήμα σεν θα ακούγεται φυσιολογικά, οπότε έχεις εντοπίσει πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα με το λύσε-δέσε να στρώσει, αν κάπου έχει σταθεί τι χαρτί και φύγει στη διαδικασία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μετά από 4 χρόνια η σκούπα άρχισε να κάνει πάρα πολύ φασαρία


Γίνε λίγο ποιο σαφής , τι εννοείς με το παραπάνω... ότι την φασαρία στην έκανε και πριν ακόμη αλλάξεις σακούλα και επιχειρήσεις να τραβήξεις εκείνο το χαρτί?

----------


## andyferraristi

Πάντως όπως το διαβάζω το θέμα μου μοιάζει για σκόνη (και ενδεχομένως όχι μόνο) μέσα στη φτερωτή. Αλλά ας περιμένουμε περισσότερα δεδομένα ...

----------


## konman

Αν ζεστενεται παραπανω απο το κανονικο τοτε θα ειναι το μοτερ.

----------

